# Problems with poweroff/reboot systems



## Thorinus (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I installed FreeBSD 9.2. without problems. But at any time when I try to power-off or reboot system it freezes at:

```
...
usbus1: Controller shotdown
usbus1: Controller shotdown  complete
usbus2: Controller shotdown
usbus2: Controller shotdown  complete
usbus3: Controller shotdown
usbus3: Controller shotdown  complete
```
 I must to press and hold the power button to turn off the computer. 
This issue is similar at https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?&t=29700.
But command (`sysctl hw.usb.no_shutdown_wait=1`) does not help to solve the problem.

Thank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 20, 2014)

Some settings only take effect if made in /boot/loader.conf.  Try that:

```
hw.usb.no_shutdown_wait=1
```


----------



## Thorinus (Jan 20, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Some settings only take effect if made in /boot/loader.conf.  Try that:
> 
> ```
> hw.usb.no_shutdown_wait=1
> ```


It does not help. Display output is the same.


----------



## Thorinus (Jan 24, 2014)

The problem is not with USB, it is with ACPI. When I boot FreeBSD with ACPI disabled, system  can reboot. It is better than it was before.


----------

